# Muscle atrophy and rapid fat gain after last comp



## Fitplease (Oct 16, 2016)

I am having pretty rapid muscle atrophy as well as bodyfat gain in hips thighs and stomach along with cellulite. I am a figure competitor 42yo, during my last competition prep I had a hard time losing body fat from my thighs in the back of my legs  so we added an estrogen blocker. I am not sure but I think the combination of my age and messing wit my natural hormones I have caused an issue! I have never carried weight in my stomach before,  and though I am prone to cellulite this new amount is ridiculous !   Does anyone have any  suggestions to try to stop this rebound. 
Supplements used for prep, winstrol, clen, estrogen blocker. 
 Much of the muscle atrophy has been because I had mono for three weeks and then I got breast augmentation's so I have not been able to physically work out to my normal capability for approximately six weeks. I know that's a long time to not be able to work out hard but the amount  of muscle atrophy I am experiencing is off the hook


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 16, 2016)

Are you a woman or man? I'm guessing a woman. This might help others chime in on your question.


----------



## Onk (Oct 16, 2016)

Fitplease said:


> I am having pretty rapid muscle atrophy as well as bodyfat gain in hips thighs and stomach along with cellulite. I am a figure competitor 42yo, during my last competition prep I had a hard time losing body fat from my thighs in the back of my legs  so we added an estrogen blocker. I am not sure but I think the combination of my age and messing wit my natural hormones I have caused an issue! I have never carried weight in my stomach before,  and though I am prone to cellulite this new amount is ridiculous !   Does anyone have any  suggestions to try to stop this rebound.
> Supplements used for prep, winstrol, clen, estrogen blocker.
> Much of the muscle atrophy has been because I had mono for three weeks and then I got breast augmentation's so I have not been able to physically work out to my normal capability for approximately six weeks. I know that's a long time to not be able to work out hard but the amount  of muscle atrophy I am experiencing is off the hook



most of your issues will be diet related and you haven't mentioned anything there.

Most people transition too quickly from cut (b4 the comp) into a bulk (caloric surplus) afterwards without a few weeks in maintenance in between. After 3 months of dieting your natural t3, gh, igf and a few other hormonal levels will be down and you're prone to gain weight. 

As for muscular atrophy, that has to do with how you're working out, how much protein you're consuming and a blood test with full hormone panel. 

Can't give anything specific as your post wasn't too specific


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2016)

Interesting thread Fitplease Nice 2 Meet U.

Post up some photo's of what you got going on now and some from the competition.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 16, 2016)

What does your post-comp diet look like? Tell me the calories, macro breakdown as well as your stats to see your level of energy balance (or lack thereof). 
When you say "estrogen blocker", what compound are you referring to exactly?

Cellulite is caused by fat gain + water retention (one creates the problem, the other enhances the appearance of it). 
If your diet is under control then we can assume that its primarily due to your natural hormone levels rebounding and causing water retention (estrogen, etc). This is a temporary state and things will return to normal in due time. 
If however your diet wasn't under control then, especially for women, there is no guarantee that the fat re-gain will arise in the same areas as before especially in the presence of an estrogen blocker. Estrogen plays a big role in fat distribution patterns so blocking it is going to cause some weird stuff to happen and, unfortunately, I'm not sure that these patterns can be reversed. 

As for the muscle atrophy, you've kind of answered your own question there. Mono, breast augmentation, 6 weeks of not working out, etc but muscle memory is a wonderful thing and you will regain whatever was lost with relative ease so I wouldn't worry about this too much.


----------

